# Pictures look cross-eyed... WHY?



## Stockmoose16

Hi, 

I'm a newbie photographer, and need some advice. People always point out that I look cross-eyed in pictures, and I can't figure out why. I never get that comment in real life, but get it a lot when people are looking at pictures. Can someone give someone provide me with some advice as to why this is occurring and how to fix it?

Click here to see a link to some photos where you can see the problem. It usually occurs when I'm not looking straight into the camera.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26156562@N04/


----------



## prodigy2k7

I dont notice anything. Technically speaking, your eyes are always crossed. Since they have a focus point.

When people say ur eyes are crossed its cuz peoples eyes are looking at something infront of the camera, not at the camera.

But ya, I looked at urs, u look fine to me, i dont notice anything, i think they r messing with you lol


----------



## Stockmoose16

prodigy2k7 said:


> I dont notice anything. Technically speaking, your eyes are always crossed. Since they have a focus point.
> 
> When people say ur eyes are crossed its cuz peoples eyes are looking at something infront of the camera, not at the camera.
> 
> But ya, I looked at urs, u look fine to me, i dont notice anything, i think they r messing with you lol



Yeah but look at this picture, for example.  See how my right eye  (green shirt) drifting inward?  Why is that happening?


----------



## prodigy2k7

On first look it looks crossed eyed but I think its an illusion. I think his nose govers up part of his eye and gives that illusion. His nose covers the corner of his eye.


----------



## Stockmoose16

prodigy2k7 said:


> On first look it looks crossed eyed but I think its an illusion. I think his nose govers up part of his eye and gives that illusion. His nose covers the corner of his eye.



Wouldn't that mean that if you cover up my nose, the right eye wouldn't look drifted inward?  I covered my nose with my cursor, and I don't see a difference.


----------



## Gopherkid

Your right eye looks like its open wider than your left, so its showing more of the white surrounding the pupil.  Its prob just an illusion.  The other guys eyes are not open evenly either, and if you look long enough, they begin to look cross eyed too.  Mabye your eyes just dont like the flash or something, so you force them open, I know I hate it.


----------



## Joves

It is because of the angle of your face is all. The right eye is also smaller at that angle.


----------



## usayit

Perhaps because they might be slightly crossed..... 

No one's body is exactly symmetric or perfect...


It is probably accentuated by your narrow face... my wife has the same look (SSSHHhhhh don't tell her I said that) in some of her photos.


----------



## abraxas

It might be interesting for you to talk to an ophthalmologist.


----------



## Josh66

I agree with prodigy, it's an optical illusion caused by your nose.

When your nose covers the corner of your eye it makes it look like that eye is pointing inwards more than the other.  Notice that all of the pictures where your nose does not cover any portion of your eye look completely normal?

I don't think it's a big deal (it's the kind of thing you only notice if you're looking for it), but if it bothers you just try not to let people get pictures of you from an angle that would cause your nose to cover the corner of your eye.


----------



## Ben-71

Looking at something near, everyone's eyes are naturally somewhat crossed.
In real life, people's brains correct the effect, so it's not noticed.
In pictures, somehow, the structure of your face, makes it a tad more visible.

Try not to look at the lens, but at an imagined point "in the horizon" -- try to focus your eyes at infinity.
This makes the eyes to point almost parallel. 
This may make a visible change in your pics'.


----------



## Ajay

abraxas said:


> It might be interesting for you to talk to an ophthalmologist.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## lockwood81

Stockmoose16 said:


> Yeah but look at this picture, for example. See how my right eye (green shirt) drifting inward? Why is that happening?


 
Too much to drink?


----------



## BECSLAND

I know this is old but nobody had ever responded with the reason why (yes I work in ophthalmology haha). Figured someone may want to know. So its the sclera (white part of your eye) nearest your nose that is hidden or only partly seen while the other eye shows much of it. Its the same as when you look at a newborn baby that has all that baby fat and the epicanthal folds (upper inner lid) covers the white part of the eye. The baby appears cross eyed. If you look at the light reflection on the pupils tho they are in the same spot which shows they are not crossed. Same in this picture you can see the reflection in the pupils are in the same spots. If you were truly cross eyed the reflection would show in two different areas since they are looking two different directions. 
Now you know what to work around in photos!


----------

